# Toy Story Mania--when does it open?



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2008)

We made plans for a last-minute trip to Orlando for May 5th-12th, which is SO UNLIKE US , and we received a special invitation as annual passholders to a preview of the new Toy Story Mania ride.  We are wondering if anyone has the dates for that preview.  

Anyone know?  Or do you know if they are opening the ride?  I want to ride it while we are there, and I am looking forward to something new at Disney.


----------



## RumpleMom (Apr 21, 2008)

May 10-12 9 AM to 7 PM

I got the info from the Dis boards at the top of the page. 

Enjoy and please report back how it went.

I'm curious, if it is like Buzz Lightyear,  I'll enjoy it. If it is a virtual ride my stomach will not enjoy it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's great news.  Thanks for the information.  I looked at Disboards and couldn't find it anywhere.  I need to figure out how to navigate that site.  

This ride has been painfully slow in opening.  They have been working on it for 1 1/2 years, I believe.   There are some videos on You Tube of the ride.  It is not a virtual ride like Star Tours, but it is a 3 D ride, like Spiderman, I think.  You shoot all kinds of 3 D items with your guns and get a score at the end.  Sounds fun.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 21, 2008)

Which park is it in?


----------



## DVC Mike (Apr 21, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Which park is it in?


 
Disney's Hollywood Studios.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 21, 2008)

Is that where 'Star Wars' weekend will be, at the end of June?


----------



## DVC Mike (Apr 21, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Is that where 'Star Wars' weekend will be, at the end of June?


 
Yes, Star Wars Weekends are also at DHS.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks so much!  We will be staying at HGVC International Drive starting on June 27 (our anniversary!).  We'll definitely hit DHS that weekend for Star Wars AND Toy Story Mania  =  WOOHOO!!


----------

